# I bought a Jack LaLane Juicer



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its not really doing what I wanted. It leaves a large amount of pulp. Ive decided to take a serving amount of pulp, stir in some of the juce, put in a can of tuna, pour a bit of saled dressing on it and then eat it. Not too bad. I feel that my stomach is shrinking when I stand up.

I wish it had made the whole pulp into juice also. I could drink it a lot better than eat it. Its made of , and in the order of amount,
Apples, bananas, pickles, carrots, raisins, apple cider vinegar, and molasses.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I used a juicer for a couple of months, finally got tired of cleaning it and figuring what to do with all the pulp. Not to mention that juicing gets expensive. Bought a NutriBullet that pulverizes the whole fruit/veg and have used it ever since....much easier.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, the Nutribullet pulverizes everything so you aren't losing out on all that beneficial fiber that gets wasted with most juicers.

My brother juices a lot and said it does get expensive, but before he bought the Nutribullet, my chickens were very happy with all the pulp he sent over for them!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I am mixing the pulp with some of the juice, and throwing in a can of tuna for my arthritis, and then putting some salad dressing on it. Its not good, but its not bad.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I could use a tuna and mayo on whole wheat for my appetite right now. Or a hand full of pulp.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I love bread, and I only buy whole wheat, but when I buy a loaf, I darn near suck it down.
About the same way with this pulp. I take WAY too big a helping. Its all I can get done to eat it all. Today I put some oatmeal with it. Didn't help.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Our juicer is safely tucked away so it never has to be cleaned. Or used. Yeah what a mess when you use it! 

The Nutribullet sounds like the way to go. Which model?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive tried to find green bananas as I saw on the puter where they help you lose weight, BUT you have to eat the skins also. I cant find them ANYWHERE.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

MichaelZ said:


> Our juicer is safely tucked away so it never has to be cleaned. Or used. Yeah what a mess when you use it!
> 
> The Nutribullet sounds like the way to go. Which model?



If there are different models of the NB I am clueless what they are. A lot of brands are making the pulverizing blenders now, the blade and motor HP seem to be the key.


----------



## Molotov (Jul 23, 2015)

Making smoothies are the way to go. I blend kale, blueberries, couple cloves of garlic, one inch chunk of ginger, strawberries and a half banana for texture in a blender with a little OJ to wet everything down. It tastes alright and the garlic does a number on my breath but it's like drinking a salad for breakfast.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

this is the one we have. Works great and cleanup is simple http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...ved=0CCEQ8wIwAGoVChMI84_Wgs6KxwIVFhaSCh0-xA25


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Finally found green bananas. ill start juiceing them tomorrow to add to the pulp I already made a week ago.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bill, you juice apples, bananas, pickles, carrots, raisins, apple cider vinegar, and molasses.

Why not just eat a little of each, in moderation. Tastes better and you will lose weight. Never understand juicing and throwing away the pulp. And no, I do not eat a green banana peel.

A banana for breakfast, along with cereal or? I know you don't cook much. Salad with apple slices, carrots, walnuts, raisins and a vinegar dressing. A pickle with a tuna sandwich. Molasses, I don't need the sugar, I see why you would....just to get that mess down.

My Dad had a bad gut problem (mostly from eating badly) He would blend up....what ever, said if it tasted bad, just add peanut butter and honey to make it slide down, anything was good (with him) IF it had peanut butter and/or honey....James


----------

